# Powerbuilt 5gal/3horse, damaged...



## DonaldJ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seems the previous owner probably dropped it out of a pickup or something..? is why & how I got it out of the trash at the curb, for free.. 

Clicks On, but pops cct breaker in 10-seconds..

Plastic shroud around the motor-fan area is all cracked off.. I'm supposing the thing took a hard tumble.. Fan is still ok, but has a tiny 16th-inch wobble, which I might be able to reset.. Shaft isn't bent.. pump turns easy.. pump sounds healthy.. was low on oil.. I hope that didn't harm the pump.. I'm guessing a bit of the electronics probably didn't survive the hard shock..? 
Does anyone know what breaks when a "Powerbuilt 5g/3h" gets dropped from the back of a pickup?..


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If I had to guess I'd say that there is a damaged brush or magnet in the motor or the windings are damaged


----------

